#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Ищу друзей буддистов в Екатеринбурге

## Осин

Совсем недавно начал интересоваться буддизмом, хотелось бы найти человека, с которым можно побеседовать о Дхарме.

О себе: Александр, 22 года. Занимаюсь музыкой, пережил клещевой энцефалит и восстанавливаюсь от последствий.

----------

